# Ebook Review on "An Introduction to Applied Karate" by Iain Abernethy



## coreymin (Dec 18, 2004)

Do you subscribe to the argument that karate is for kids? Do you subscribe to the belief that karate isn't for real-time, down and dirty self-defense? Do you believe that kata has no real place in the practical world? Hold that thought until you read Iain Abernethy's book entitled, "An Introduction to Applied Karate."

Besides this book being one damn good read, its FREE! Yes, I said it, Free. Go to Iain's website and click on to find out how to download this book. Its in a PDF format, which means you are going to need Adobe Acrobat reader to read and print this book. Please note I said, print the book. This book is about 35 pages, and can be read in one sitting. To actually be able to process the material, you should want to read it many times and take copious notes. That being said, let's carry on with this review.

According to Iain Abernethy, this ebook will explain "...the fundamentals of a four stage approach that will enable you to effectively understand and apply the techniques and concepts embodied by the karate katas. By adopting this four stage approach to kata practise, you will be able to practise karate as the pragmatic fighting system it was supposed to be" (Abernethy 2004, page 3). I will not explain WHAT the four stages are or what they do, Iain does a better job of that, so quit being lazy and download his material.

Now to be fair to the karate community, those who do not or have not practiced any kata, forms, anyos, etc. will have to look yourself in the mirror, and convince yourself to check out this book, in order to discover the truth in combat. In order to do just that, download this book and give it an honest read, even if its to put solid in your mind, kata does not work.

If, after reading this book, that kata does not have SOME merit in the accolades of combat, then you at least gave it an honest try. Iain will clear up many, if not all, misconceptions that karate is only a kicking and punching art. Does your style do any of the following: throws, leg-locks, takedowns, neck cranks, ground-fighting or wristlocks? If so you share some semblance with karate according to Abernethy. 

Now, Iain Abernethy is not only one heck of a martial artist, he's also a nice guy and a business man. By providing some referrals by way of email addresses, Iain will give you access to another book of his, "The Application of the Pinan/Heian Katas." So, what this means is you get two books for free! I would argue this book is over the head for people who don't practice kata on a daily basis, but you can check it out and get even more proof the old bias against kata is bogus at best. I haven't bought any of this gentleman's books yet or videos. But they are on my Wish List for 2005 when the research budget opens again in January. 

Alright, so what's the site?

http://www.iainabernethy.com/

Check it out, and report back here your thoughts on this book....

Corey Minatani
www.wrcma.org


----------

